# E445



## Stormycat (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi 

We are looking at getting a Bessacarr E445. What year did they finish making these please and why?
The ones we are looking at have a large kitchen area down one side and a long sofa down the other rather than a dinette.
We think it is a brilliant layout and don't understand why they don't make this design anymore. The latest one I have found is a 2007. 
The options we have are 2005, 06 and 07.
Are we best in buying a newer model or does it not really matter?
Also is it best to buy from a dealer rather than private? I do realise with a dealer you are probably spending more, but have a bit of security there for comeback.

One question - can you get round swivel arm tables? As I feel that is the only downside, not enough "table" area towards the front of the lounge area.

Thanks for reading and any views welcome!!

Nicki


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

2007 is when fiat cabs changed and swift/bessacarr changed models.

The only reason i can think of for them not to continue this layout is that it does not have much lounge space, so it may not have been that popular.
(they would only drop it if it did not sell well)

you will probably find there are some small changes each year may only be cosmetics.

you can get allsorts of tables try olearys for that


----------

